# Karachan?



## colemangirly (Sep 30, 2010)

Does anyone know what type of guarding style the Karachan has? Is it more of a roamer or patroller like the pyr, or more close to herd like komodor and kuvasz?

I am looking at a cross that is part Karachan, but don't know about the style. I don't need a roamer

Thanks all


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

All livestock guardian dogs are roamers. Pyrs are flock bonding dogs, not patrolling dogs and they are one of the worst roamers out there. Good fences and hot wire is your best friend. Do you know what the karakachan is crossed with?


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

I wanted to add too that I know someone is southern Missouri that has a litter of AKC registered Anatolian shepherd dogs. They are both awesome working guardians and it's a repeat breeding. My boys came from that breeder 2 years ago. Let me know if you want her contact information. The pups are only a couple of weeks old right now.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jun 1, 2012)

Can't tell you yet, just picked up a Great Pyr / Karakachan mix a feww weeks ago. He's 15 weeks and nice pup. Does well with everything and everyone, more of a watcher than dive right in. Well except shoes, which he collects every chance he gets... 

Mom was a full Karakachan and her style was to be in the middle of the stock, with the dad (Pyr) around the edges. She seems to alert fast but then wait to see if more is needed. The pair works full time and the Karakachan is always in the pasture while Pyr patrols a bit further out. Now this pair a lot of empty national forest all around the pastures and barns and it the only working Karakachan I've seen. 

I took the only pup that had the black and white of the mom, the other were all white. He was on the small side of the litter but had the watch and see personality I like, not charge in but don't run either.


----------



## colemangirly (Sep 30, 2010)

It is crossed with komondor, akbash, karachan, and a little pyr

Don't know if it is enough


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

With that mix, there is no way to predict anything from guarding style, coat length and type, etc. But at least they are all guardian breeds. Personally I'd much rather have a purebred so things are more predictable but these pups will probably be fine.


----------

